

Bitcoin 'exit scam': deep-web market operators disappear with $12m - uptown
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/mar/18/bitcoin-deep-web-evolution-exit-scam-12-million-dollars

======
bhhaskin
This is unfortunately why Bitcoin will never succeed in the long run.

